# DS #4238: Inazuma Eleven 2: Kyoui no Shinryokusha - Fire (Japan)



## tempBOT (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5451^^


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 1, 2009)

Me wants it


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 1, 2009)

Me wants its too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




meh still got some other games, i hope this is as good as the first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




any AP on this ?


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 1, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Me wants its too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully not or hopefully it will get bypassed soon.  I enjoyed the first one.  And from trailer vids, i think this one will be better.


----------



## zeromac (Oct 1, 2009)

nope no AP as far as i can see

(or Elixerdream can tell me)


----------



## Zerrix (Oct 1, 2009)

Meh... I'd try it out, if it wasn't japanese. >.>

btw, does anyone know if these two games or the first one are going to be localized?


----------



## mightymage (Oct 1, 2009)

so this is a soccer RPG like captain tsubasa


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 1, 2009)

Man, soccer is so famous in the world... why not localize it


----------



## puensanit (Oct 1, 2009)

thank


----------



## manaphy4ever (Oct 1, 2009)

Yessss Finally My best game has been released Inazuma Eleven 4 ever Inazuma Eleven the best game of all the ds games i ever played


----------



## copy_zero (Oct 1, 2009)

If you have an Acekard 2/2i with AKAIO, it will only load the battles with the AK2 loader

EDIT: Forget it. It freezes anyway.


----------



## Shuryou (Oct 1, 2009)

copy_zero said:
			
		

> If you have an Acekard 2/2i with AKAIO, it will only load the battles with the AK2 loader
> 
> EDIT: Forget it. It freezes anyway.


Same here, freezes on the R4 with the latest YSMenu.
If you save before a battle, then let it freeze by going into the battle, then load your save again, you can access the battle normally. But once the battle is over, the next battle you'll encounter will make you freeze. Also when you change area, the next battle will freeze.


----------



## DS1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Shuryou said:
			
		

> copy_zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about R4 WITHOUT YSMenu?


----------



## Shuryou (Oct 1, 2009)

DS1 said:
			
		

> What about R4 WITHOUT YSMenu?


Same problem. It also freezes if changing characters during a 'battle'.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

there is already a FIX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



go hunt


----------



## fizze (Oct 1, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> there is already a FIX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



link?


----------



## kantouteam (Oct 1, 2009)

damn there is a fix available  ?


----------



## copy_zero (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is the patch: http://www.badongo.com/pt/cfile/17556859


----------



## fizze (Oct 1, 2009)

thank you


----------



## kantouteam (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks


----------



## copy_zero (Oct 1, 2009)

this sounds kinda weird, coming from the guy who got the link to the patch, but could someone upload it on another file sharing service? My net connection went out when I was trying to get it, and now it won't download


----------



## fizze (Oct 1, 2009)

erm, just use another mirror after the timer is done, level 3 or whatever it was called worked well.


----------



## dertymario (Oct 1, 2009)

DO U have to use touchscreen!!!???!


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

dertymario said:
			
		

> DO U have to use touchscreen!!!???!



yeah..
during the battle / matches


----------



## dertymario (Oct 1, 2009)

no!!! but only battle matches right?


----------



## copy_zero (Oct 1, 2009)

fizze said:
			
		

> erm, just use another mirror after the timer is done, level 3 or whatever it was called worked well.



That's the problem. NO mirrors work.


----------



## Mailenste (Oct 1, 2009)

Same for me, upload the damn file somewhere else please.


----------



## Chopders (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't wait for a translation! Still not finished Pokémon Heart Gold and Kindom Hearts ^^


----------



## copy_zero (Oct 1, 2009)

Megaupload link for the patch: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G8LINEBH


----------



## Regiiko (Oct 1, 2009)

puensanit said:
			
		

> thank


you


----------



## Mailenste (Oct 1, 2009)

copy_zero said:
			
		

> Megaupload link for the patch: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G8LINEBH


thanks buddy


----------



## Moduular511 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok well how does this patch work?


----------



## copy_zero (Oct 2, 2009)

just hit the right button, select the rom, hit yes if needed, and its done. Just got to the match of the 2nd chapter. The only freezes I got were the ones before patching. BTW, it has some nice "On Next Episode" screens at the end of each chapter.

EDIT: Answered the above poster's question


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 2, 2009)

Moduular511 said:
			
		

> Ok well how does this patch work?



Should be a read me and some folders usually with the patch. If not then sorry,just trying to tell you to download and see what happens.


----------



## DS1 (Oct 2, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Moduular511 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah there was just an EXE, which kind of bothered me, but at least someone confirmed it works.


----------



## nori2nori (Oct 2, 2009)

*How to play "Inazuma Eleven 2: Fire/Blizzard" on your DSTT and R4*


1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note: 
The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.

Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

I got some freeze issue when I am playing against SP in second chapter but when first half finished it freezing I don't know what to do did I have to change player or something? Any1 can help?


----------



## kantouteam (Oct 2, 2009)

yup N°7 fw and n° 8 df and n°9 df must leave


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice. Played the demo on L-5 PP, very fun! Started playing the original, and I'm, wondering if there's a translation patch for the first game.


----------



## Raika (Oct 2, 2009)

What kind of game is it and what's with all the hype?


----------



## doyama (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not totally clear why Inazuma 11 had to go all "Pokemon" on us and come out with 2 different versions of basically the same game. It's kinda annoying.


----------



## Nixol (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone could translate the major story and menu ?? ^^


----------



## manaphy4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

doyama said:
			
		

> I'm not totally clear why Inazuma 11 had to go all "Pokemon" on us and come out with 2 different versions of basically the same game. It's kinda annoying.




yeah it's same but there is too much different the main characters and the moves and different rivals


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Oct 3, 2009)

manaphy4ever said:
			
		

> doyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, M4E, I can tell you've played the series by your icon, But you're saying there's a significant difference between both games?


----------



## Lorenz (Oct 4, 2009)

I really want a translation... for the 1º and for this Inazuma Eleven...

I don't undestand sh** about Japanese...


Anyone try to translate, pleasE? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kA81oe3Z9M


----------



## vhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> manaphy4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you consider the main character, moves, and different rivals significant.


----------



## darren in jp (Feb 23, 2010)

could some one please tell me where to get cheat code for this game please thx guys for all your help always i am learning hehehe

*Posts merged*

for fire and blizard thx guys


----------

